# Mosquito lake tournament july 15th



## katmasterkevin (Oct 13, 2016)

8pm-8am sign ups start at 7pm at causeway sporting goods. $40 per 1-2 man team with optional $10 big fish and flathead pots. 100% payout to top 3 teams. Check out out on Facebook, Kat- atomic catfish tournament trail. Contact Kevin with questions at 330-419-9681


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 28, 2009)

We will be there.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Is it true that a single 10lb fish won this tournament??


----------



## katmasterkevin (Oct 13, 2016)

No where did you hear that



Predator225 said:


> Is it true that a single 10lb fish won this tournament??


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

katmasterkevin said:


> No where did you hear that


Some clown at the outside the bait shop. What was winning weight, btw?


----------



## katmasterkevin (Oct 13, 2016)

I will post official results ASAP. Off the top of my head first had 30 and change with 5 fish. Big cat was a 9 and change channel. Flathead pot was won with a 13 and change.


----------

